# White German Shepherd



## ofl52 (Apr 11, 2013)

Question for the WGSD and others/anyone for that matter....

What shampoo do you use to maintain the white coat if any...as well as in general- how you maintain their white coat.

Living here in Oklahoma along with the wonderful red clay- Skipper'D coat has a red tint to it within a week after a bath and he has yellowing down his back that is hard to get back white. I know if I would make him not go swimming in our pond that would help-but he love the water and loves to swim especially on these hot days after playing ball....

More, just wondering what everyone general routine to maintain the white colored coats.....


----------



## KentuckyFenway (Jul 27, 2014)

You can use something called a bluing shampoo to brighten white dogs and help remove stains. It's drying though so I recommend also giving your dogs coconut oil if you're using it often.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

I just use regular dog shampoo. But he stays pretty white because he's constantly cleaning himself so he can look like fabio


----------



## ofl52 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the responses......


Anyone know if there is a White German Shepherd Forum and if so, can you post a link or PM me the link.....


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

you could check out lambert kay snowy coat shampoo.


----------

